# Welcome Pack



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Tad disapointed at the lack of personal touch on my welcome letter. Only a small gripe but it took me ages to persuade the missus to let me join the TTOC 

When i got my pack through my welcome letter was addressed to

Dear (blank)

Your membership No. is 00 ???

followed by the generic text, just took the shine off for me really :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IM on it's way.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Tad disapointed at the lack of personal touch on my welcome letter. Only a small gripe but it took me ages to persuade the missus to let me join the TTOC
> 
> When i got my pack through my welcome letter was addressed to
> 
> ...


Ha mine was the same.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can you both email you name and address to Malcolm ([email protected]).

Cheers and apologies for the mistakes 

Mark


----------



## stenh02 (Feb 18, 2005)

Snap for me as well....lol

No flyers included either...

But I did get my card with personlised number on 

Grant


----------

